# Shrimp id help



## Frenchi (15 Jul 2014)

Hi ppl
What shrimp is this please .. The clear one ?






Thanks 

Mick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (15 Jul 2014)

Hey mick,
Could be Caridina Simoni Simoni?

Cheers,
N


----------



## Alan Fluxion (15 Jul 2014)

Is it possible it hasn't matured and gotten it's colours?


----------



## tam (15 Jul 2014)

If it's in a tank full of cherries it's probably just a not very colourful male - I get some like that. They have a hint of red sometimes but otherwise stay clear.


----------



## Alan Fluxion (15 Jul 2014)

Mine too, once they grew a littlevthey changed to either brown or red, this seems like a small one so it might still get colors


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (15 Jul 2014)

I think shapes too arched on back for a cherry?


----------



## Frenchi (15 Jul 2014)

There are mostly cherry in there but when I bought some java moss from my lfs it was full of tiny shrimplets so maybe it's something from that ? I dunno ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (15 Jul 2014)

I do have a Siamese algae eater in the tank so unless the shrimplets hide well some of them go for food ... Grrrrrrr!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (8 Oct 2014)

I have a Siamese AE in my tank with shrimp. It chases everything that moves but fortunately it's not the best of hunters. I think I've seen it get a lucky strike just once but I bet it couldn't do it again if it tried.


----------



## Jason Burk (7 Nov 2014)

Hi Mick, that little guy is a Ghost Shrimp, do a quick google image search


----------



## Jason Burk (11 Nov 2014)

Also - Nice Riccia


----------

